# Farm Boy #003



## Engine maker (Jul 1, 2009)

Just thought you'd like to see some pictures of a Farm Boy that I started to build on Jan. 23, 2009 (the day after the Cabin Fever Expo show), and finished on Mar. 19, 2009. I was so sure that this engine would run without any problem after seeing it at Cabin Fever and talking to Jerry Howell that I finished the engine including final paint, built and finished the stand and mounted the engine before I tried to start it for the first time. Jerry's booth was across the isle from my display so I was able to watch this engine for 2 solid days and knew I had to have one. It started on the 3rd flip.

Hope you enjoy the pics,

Jim


----------



## putputman (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM Jim. That is one sharp looking engine. :bow: :bow: :bow:
Any chance of seeing a video of it?


----------



## Jack (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi E M
I'm working on Farm Boy #53, have been since the first of March, I'm almost finished just have the gas tank and electrical to go. I hope that mine turns out as nice as yours.
Where did you get the little spark plug cap?
I think I'm going to paint my engine all red

Jack


----------



## Engine maker (Jul 1, 2009)

I saw your engine on the site yesterday and had to add mine. The video is of the first run! It has since broken in runs much smoother now. I've got about 28 hours of run time on it now. 
I got the spark plug wires at a Cabin Fever Expo a few years back and they have been setting in my tool chest since, I knew I'd need them sooner or later. I think I got them from Bob Shore? But look on line as quite a few people sell them.

Jim


----------



## gbritnell (Jul 1, 2009)

Jim, that is one sweet looking engine. I can't say I've seen too many yellow engines but yours is sure eye catching and I mean that in the nicest way. A little pinstriping on the water hopper would really set it off.
gbritnell


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 1, 2009)

I like the yellow. I like the engine. I watched the video and like that too.
Nice.
Where did you get the yellow?


----------



## Engine maker (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm "NO" good at pin striping. I have been working on a decal for the sides of the water hopper. The yellow is from the auto parts store. It's one of the new colors from  Dupla Color (I think that's the name). Spray can. The color is eye catching though.

Jim

Addition: Like I said I have been toying with the idea of a decal so for what it's worth here it is.....


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice engine! Welcome to the forum. ;D


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 1, 2009)

I have looked through the post several times now and don,t see the video or a link to it. Am I missing something or not seeing the forest for the trees?

The pics look great. Welcome to the forum Jim

Bill

Edit: Just realized it is in a separate post so disregard the above


----------



## Engine maker (Sep 15, 2009)

Hope I can post these video's correctly? 
Here's a couple of video's of my Farm Boy after a little break in and tweaking. It runs at an average speed of about 470 rpm with coasting of about 28 - 32+ revolutions between firing. With out water the engine never gets warmer than 89 degrees F measured at the side of the hopper. 

View attachment P1000754.MOV


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 15, 2009)

Sharp looking engine Jim !! :bow: I like the clear ends on the fuel tank 

Mike


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 15, 2009)

Beautiful engine. Great color.
I was looking at it wondering about it's size when this giant hand came in and started it. :big: Yeah! It surprised me!
Very nice.


----------



## Maryak (Sep 15, 2009)

Jim,

Very Very Very Nice :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Engine maker (Sep 15, 2009)

Yea, there 6" fly wheels. Won't say anything about my hands!


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice engine! I am with Mike, I like the clear ends on the gas tank!
Brad


----------



## doc1955 (Oct 3, 2009)

Beautiful looking engine!! 
I like you graphic


----------



## Engine maker (Oct 4, 2009)

Yep, way back when, I was looking for some way to put a small neat fuel gauge on a tank, then it dawned on me to make the whole tank a gauge. I have a problem with filling the tanks. I always try to get 2 1/2 oz. of fuel in a 2 oz. tank and as many times as I've tried it, it still doesn't fit! 

FYI the glass is flat mineral glass watch crystals, (Plexiglas crazes after a while). Cost about $ 9.50 for a set of 3. You can get it any dia. (goes up by .004" or .1mm sizes) and thickness - 1.0mm, 1.5mm, 2.0mm, 2.5mm, and 3.0mm. The 3.0mm thickness equals .120" so if you make a 1/16" recess in the tank flanges you can put a nice thin "O" ring inside for a seal. Never had one leak yet!

As for the graphic, I'm no good at pin stripping so this was my way around it. Made them on the computer with some clip art. If anyone else is building a Farm Boy and would like a pair of decals let me know as I have some extras, they just won't have the serial #.


----------



## Cedge (Oct 4, 2009)

EM....
That is one sharp looking little engine!! I like the glass ends too, having used them on one of my engines as well. I wound up buying a couple of cheep watches and robbing their crystals. Thanks for sharing a better source. 

After tackling my first hit and miss engine, I've gained a whole new respect for those who concentrate in that area. They can be fickle and quite difficult to get running, but they are completely absorbing to fiddle with and attempt to tweak for their best running settings.

With steam engines you worry most about valve timing and compression. When you add in the ignition components, fuel mixture and governor adjustments required for an IC, you have a lot of balls in the air all at one time. Lots of places to chase the gremlins out of..... whole teams of them often working together.

Again.... nice work!!
Steve


----------



## Engine maker (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's the site where I get mine. 

http://www.ofrei.com/thick-mineral-glass.htm

It's a large site and you can get lost quickly. I like the flat mineral glass because there's no rounded corners.


----------



## Engine maker (Apr 24, 2018)

Sorry posted in the wrong place


----------



## Rudy (Apr 24, 2018)

Never mind. Nice to have a look back at that fine engine again. Grate inspiration to my own build #651.

Rudy


----------

